

Setting up Windows 10 for IoT on your Raspberry Pi 2 - NicoJuicy
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/SettingUpWindows10ForIoTOnYourRaspberryPi2.aspx

======
therealidiot
Wow, that seems a little painful, why not just allow downloads of a disk image
(that can be written with dd) like everyone else? (I assume the image is some
custom format, but I don't actually know)

For what purpose do they require that you use their own "File Transfer
Manager"?

